# Evenant annual pass?



## stanthemanNL (Feb 11, 2021)

Hi guys!

I just started with music production and I was wondering if you have any experience with Evenant courses? The annual pass looks interesting but is quite expensive. What are your experience with evenant courses? Are they worth the price?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Solarsentinel (Feb 11, 2021)

HI,
Depends on what you're focus and what are your curent skill. They have quite good courses. It mainly focus on orchestration, trailer music, and sound design, and some on digital painting. 
Honnestly sure the actual price is a bit high when you consider it alone. But when you see the price of one big sample library like orchestral tools or spitfire which are between 400 and 800$, 500 bucks for what you get during one year is a big deal. You need time to assimilate all the content on you can do all the courses. Knowledge is the most important thing! Because if you have a lot of libraries whithout knowledge you're good to nothing...

For the quality of these courses, it's depends on what you need and what you're searching for. I think all the orchestration courses are very good, but it just my personal thoughts.


----------



## stanthemanNL (Feb 11, 2021)

I just started with music production. I would like to learn more about harmony and making melodies. I really like more quite orchestration and less of the epic stuff. Therefore I think that the basic orchestration courses are more interesting than the epic/trailer/sfx stuff.


----------



## Solarsentinel (Feb 11, 2021)

In this case the "Cinematic music I" is the way to go. It cover a lot of things. Very deep courses. You will learn a lot. Yes the other are focus on epic/trailer stuff.
The course "orchestration reloaded" is also very instructive for orchestrate an orchestra.


----------



## JyTy (Feb 11, 2021)

stanthemanNL said:


> I just started with music production. I would like to learn more about harmony and making melodies. I really like more quite orchestration and less of the epic stuff. Therefore I think that the basic orchestration courses are more interesting than the epic/trailer/sfx stuff.


http://scoreclub.net is the best there is for things you are looking for! I did most of the corses there and they are one of the best I've ever done!

But I can say the same for Evenant, annual member here as well and I'm loving it... both of them are a pretty good combo to level your skills as a composer.


----------



## davidson (Feb 11, 2021)

I have issue with the fact they tie you in for 12 months minimum. If I could dip in and out as I needed to, then the price would be fair, but no way am I signing up for 12 months.


----------



## stanthemanNL (Feb 11, 2021)

Did Evenant have annual pass sales in the past?


----------



## widescreen (Feb 11, 2021)

stanthemanNL said:


> I just started with music production. I would like to learn more about harmony and making melodies. I really like more quite orchestration and less of the epic stuff. Therefore I think that the basic orchestration courses are more interesting than the epic/trailer/sfx stuff.


If it's just that, look at Thinkspace Education, they have just these kinds of courses in sale right now.

https://thinkspaceeducation.com/courses/

How To Write Music is 24,50€ right now. Harmony One 69€.

I've already done 2 and have bought the next 2. Guy Michelmore rocks!

There are 30% codes that reduce the actual sale prices even more:

Code 1: getstarted
Works for: _How To Write Music and Learn Music Theory when purchased together_

Code 2: scorefilms
Works for: _Sampled Orchestration In A Weekend, How To Score Films, Template In A Weekend, or Sound Design Essentials or Pro._


----------



## Solarsentinel (Feb 11, 2021)

davidson said:


> I have issue with the fact they tie you in for 12 months minimum. If I could dip in and out as I needed to, then the price would be fair, but no way am I signing up for 12 months.


That's why it's better to pay 1 year in one time. I think they make a formula without engament for monthly payment but not...


stanthemanNL said:


> Did Evenant have annual pass sales in the past?


Yes at blackfriday.


JyTy said:


> http://scoreclub.net is the best there is for things you are looking for! I did most of the corses there and they are one of the best I've ever done!
> 
> But I can say the same for Evenant, annual member here as well and I'm loving it... both of them are a pretty good combo to level your skills as a composer.


Didn't know about this one, i'll check it out! Thanks!


----------



## crossrootsdoc (Feb 11, 2021)

Rick beato is quite sufficient imo. His Besto book is pretty thorough and his YT videos are boss level


----------



## Markrs (Feb 11, 2021)

crossrootsdoc said:


> Rick beato is quite sufficient imo. His Besto book is pretty thorough and his YT videos are boss level


Couldn't get along with the Beato book, for me one of the purchases I regret getting.


----------



## Solarsentinel (Feb 20, 2021)

If you're interested on buying just some courses, there is actually a sale with 30% of all courses on evenant.


----------



## gamma-ut (Feb 20, 2021)

crossrootsdoc said:


> Rick beato is quite sufficient imo. His Besto book is pretty thorough and his YT videos are boss level


If you like big lists of things, the book is fine. It's not exactly a course in a book though if someone is looking for that.


----------



## Minsky (Aug 13, 2021)

stanthemanNL said:


> I just started with music production. I would like to learn more about harmony and making melodies. I really like more quite orchestration and less of the epic stuff. Therefore I think that the basic orchestration courses are more interesting than the epic/trailer/sfx stuff.


I think you might find Thinkspace educations courses a good fit.


----------



## Voider (Aug 13, 2021)

stanthemanNL said:


> I would like to learn more about harmony and making melodies.


Actually the best place I know so far for that is this one: https://www.mmcourses.co.uk/courses

You want to look especially at the Music Theory grades 1-8. This guy is really good at explaining things and pleasant to listen to. If you're just starting out and want to dive into music theory, that's a great place to start. I haven't bought into the courses because I am a bit more advanced, but I've still watched some preview episodes and tons of his youtube videos which I found to be very well explained - if I'd be starting out again I would give this a shot. Here is one example:

And don't get fooled by the fact that it's piano only, that's the very base at which one should practice I believe. It will carry over later, but before translating harmonic and melodic lines to a whole orchestra or modern big mockups with a variety of different instruments, one should focus on the base only and a piano is probably the best way to do so.


----------



## osterdamus (Aug 14, 2021)

Voider said:


> Actually the best place I know so far for that is this one: https://www.mmcourses.co.uk/courses
> 
> You want to look especially at the Music Theory grades 1-8. This guy is really good at explaining things and pleasant to listen to. If you're just starting out and want to dive into music theory, that's a great place to start. I haven't bought into the courses because I am a bit more advanced, but I've still watched some preview episodes and tons of his youtube videos which I found to be very well explained - if I'd be starting out again I would give this a shot. Here is one example:
> 
> And don't get fooled by the fact that it's piano only, that's the very base at which one should practice I believe. It will carry over later, but before translating harmonic and melodic lines to a whole orchestra or modern big mockups with a variety of different instruments, one should focus on the base only and a piano is probably the best way to do so.



I bought the bundle April 29th and I’m now at level 5. Can totally confirm, Gareth is an excellent communicator and his attitude is light and positive.
Each level contains plenty of tests, to make sure that you have internalized the information.

The courses have made me much more informed and daring in my melody writing and harmony. Next is to upgrade my piano playing skills, and I’m seriously considering his courses (first level is free, btw).
If in doubt, definitely check his YouTube, he’s solid and obviously doesn’t need to use hyperbole like so many others to cut though the noise.


----------



## osterdamus (Aug 14, 2021)

Also, check out Thomas Goss’ Orchestration Online YouTube channel and website, where you’ll find two quite well regarded books on the topic.

He’s currently running a great orchestration challenge, btw…


----------



## BassClef (Aug 14, 2021)

Markrs said:


> Couldn't get along with the Beato book, for me one of the purchases I regret getting.


Agreed!


----------



## Colin66 (Aug 14, 2021)

BassClef said:


> Agreed!


What did you not like about it? The reason I ask is that I was thinking of buying it. Also, when most people say how good something is, I'm often one of those people that wasn't so keen on it!
I bought the Wayne Chase PDF How Music Really Works and that probably covers most theory stuff and that is excellent!


----------



## Markrs (Aug 14, 2021)

Colin66 said:


> What did you not like about it? The reason I ask is that I was thinking of buying it. Also, when most people say how good something is, I'm often one of those people that wasn't so keen on it!
> I bought the Wayne Chase PDF How Music Really Works and that probably covers most theory stuff and that is excellent!


For me, I didn't enjoy the way he explained things, it felt like reading a book in another language. The production quality also wasn't particularly high either. I think there are better print and ebooks out there on Amazon. 

Not heard of Wayne Chase's How Music Really Works, so wil check that out


----------



## bvaughn0402 (Aug 14, 2021)

I believe Evenant has discontinued their annual passes moving forward.


----------



## Colin66 (Aug 14, 2021)

Markrs said:


> For me, I didn't enjoy the way he explained things, it felt like reading a book in another language. The production quality also wasn't particularly high either. I think there are better print and ebooks out there on Amazon.
> 
> Not heard of Wayne Chase's How Music Really Works, so wil check that out


Thanks for that, I think I'll pass. Can't see there being more info than the Wayne Chase PDF anyway, it's over 800 pages. I recommend it to anyone wanting a book (PDF) on the basics!


----------



## Markrs (Aug 14, 2021)

Colin66 said:


> Thanks for that, I think I'll pass. Can't see there being more info than the Wayne Chase PDF anyway, it's over 800 pages. I recommend it to anyone wanting a book (PDF) on the basics!


Just picked up the Wayne Chase book, and personally I think it is much better as an introduction to music than the Beato one.

Beato is more traditional. You are introduced to modal harmony and 7th after the first couple of pages, so as a beginner you felt quite lost. Now that I know a bit more, I think it could work as an okay reference book, though most of the book seems to be taken up by guitar chord and scale diagrams.


----------



## BassClef (Aug 14, 2021)

Colin66 said:


> What did you not like about it? The reason I ask is that I was thinking of buying it. Also, when most people say how good something is, I'm often one of those people that wasn't so keen on it!
> I bought the Wayne Chase PDF How Music Really Works and that probably covers most theory stuff and that is excellent!


Too many charts and diagrams without much explanation and 230 pages of nothing but guitar chords!


----------



## osterdamus (Aug 14, 2021)

Markrs said:


> Just picked up the Wayne Chase book, and personally I think it is much better as an introduction to music than the Beato one.
> 
> Beato is more traditional. You are introduced to modal harmony and 7th after the first couple of pages, so as a beginner you felt quite lost. Now that I know a bit more, I think it could work as an okay reference book, though most of the book seems to be taken up by guitar chord and scale diagrams.


At which source did you pick up the wayne chase pdf?


----------



## Markrs (Aug 14, 2021)

osterdamus said:


> At which source did you pick up the wayne chase pdf?











Item S-122: "How Music REALLY Works!, 2nd Edition" eBook. All Formats Included (PDF, mobi/Kindle, epub/Nook). Comes with FREE Chord Progression Chart (S-115) & FREE Musical Instruments Poster (S-120). FREE Download Protection.


"How Music REALLY Works!, 2nd Edition" eBook. All Formats Included (PDF, mobi/Kindle, epub/Nook). Comes with FREE Chord Progression Chart & FREE Musical Instruments Poster. FREE Download Protection. From Roedy Black Music.




www.roedyblack.com





First 6 chapters are online for free



https://www.howmusicreallyworks.com/Pages_Introduction/Introduction.html


----------

